# Brute Force 750 Mods?



## TSauer09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an '05 Brute Force 750 and I was just wondering what some good mods would be for it. I am thinking about getting the HMF Utility Slip-On, I'm just not for sure yet. So if you guys could let me know any mods whatsoever, I'd appreciate it.. Appearance mods or performace mods..

THANKS


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Start reading!

Everything you can do is in a thread here.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i posted some things for you on kawi riders, there is a lot of info on here you can find almost anything you want, and if you dont just ask


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get the HMF if you are only lookin for sound But i would start off with moose module and a K & N air filter ( more power for the dollar)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you ride in mud/water any at all, stay away from the HMF Utility, get the swamp series, it has metal baffles not fiberglass packing like the others, it wont need re-packing every year.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

snorkel,clutch kit,big tires then find a big hole and hang on


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Big tires 
xtreme lift
clutch springs
snorkels
moose module
....the list will go on.....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If you ride in any water the 1st mod should be a snorkle. Then the radiator relocate. You can spend a large amount on tires/wheels, but if you look/shop around, there are lots of good used wheels/tires out there that won't break the bank. Large tires=clutch springs (there is a chart on here for that, or you could ask opinions). Just about everything you could need is in the "How-To's"


----------

